# stolen dagger rpm



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

sometime in the last two wks a dagger rpm was stolen from mesa state college pool, grand junction, co. it is a professors boat with the name craig dodson written inside. if any one see's one for sale with that name plz call me 
720-289-8624
josh


----------

